# Help with Sick day rules



## SB2015 (Mar 31, 2020)

I haven’t needed here for a long while but now..

IN brief I need a bit of help from pumpers
BG rising, TBR 150%, currently woken at 15.6 and ketones ++
Checking sick day rules mentions (on mine) adding 10% of TDD every two hours.
*Do I do that as well as increasing TBR?*
Is there a sick day rules char specifically for pumpers?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 31, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> I haven’t needed here for a long while but now..
> 
> IN brief I need a bit of help from pumpers
> BG rising, TBR 150%, currently woken at 15.6 and ketones ++
> ...



Are you using the Leicester Diabetes Centre sick day rules?

whichever you are following... it does sound like you are needing more insulin if you are waking in the teens and with ketones.

maybe ramp it up, and set an overnight alarm or two to be safe?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 31, 2020)

This looks promising?


			https://www.uclh.nhs.uk/PandV/PIL/Patient%20information%20leaflets/Sick%20day%20rules%20-%20insulin%20pump%20therapy.pdf


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 31, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> This looks promising?
> 
> 
> https://www.uclh.nhs.uk/PandV/PIL/Patient%20information%20leaflets/Sick%20day%20rules%20-%20insulin%20pump%20therapy.pdf


Thanks Mike.  What is weird is apart from the feeling rough due to high levels, I feel absolutely fine.
I was wary last night of continuing TBR but did so at 150%m then missed alarm at 2:00.
Just changed everything on the pump again, just in case.


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 31, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> Thanks Mike.  What is weird is apart from the feeling rough due to high levels, I feel absolutely fine.
> I was wary last night of continuing TBR but did so at 150%m then missed alarm at 2:00.
> Just changed everything on the pump again, just in case.



Had same Friday night, thought must be coming down with something as bg high all day, change then back to normal bg, sure  down to site issue in my case.


----------

